# '70 vs. '71-'72 Fuel Tank Question



## LarryK (Aug 20, 2019)

Hi Folks,

I have a 1970 GTO with the California ECC fuel tank. I'm aware that, as such, it is a reduced capacity tank. I believe it's somewhere on the order of 17 gal compared to a non-ECC 20+ gal unit. My goal is to increase fuel capacity along with an EFI install over the winter followed by an OD tranny install in the spring. Then Interstate cruising here we come! :grin2:

I can't find a listing anywhere for a non-ECC 20+ gal tank for a '70 GTO. So, would a non-ECC unit from a '71 or '72 GTO fit? One unit I have found is this one from NPD, PN# C-3001-411A: https://www.npdlink.com/product/tank-fuel-20-gallon-us-canadian-made-39/182708/10225 Does anyone know of any issues with filler neck length or angle?

Thanks,
Larry


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

LarryK said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I have a 1970 GTO with the California ECC fuel tank. I'm aware that, as such, it is a reduced capacity tank. I believe it's somewhere on the order of 17 gal compared to a non-ECC 20+ gal unit. My goal is to increase fuel capacity along with an EFI install over the winter followed by an OD tranny install in the spring. Then Interstate cruising here we come! :grin2:
> 
> ...




You must not have searched very hard. I found several suppliers for the non-ECC tanks, 20 gallon capacity.

If you are going EFI, then purchase one already set-up for EFI. Check out Butler Performance: https://butlerperformance.com/i-251...butlerperformance.com/search.html?q=fuel+tank


----------



## LarryK (Aug 20, 2019)

PontiacJim said:


> You must not have searched very hard. I found several suppliers for the non-ECC tanks, 20 gallon capacity.
> 
> If you are going EFI, then purchase one already set-up for EFI. Check out Butler Performance: https://butlerperformance.com/i-251...butlerperformance.com/search.html?q=fuel+tank


Hold up there, cowboy - no need to be rude. Why focus on the EFI when my question was about fitting a '71-'72 tank into a '70?

If you had taken the time to ask for more information, I would have explained that I wanted a stock tank, with the stock venting, so that I can use the Holley in-tank retrofit pump with the integrated regulator. With that unit, the return is in the tank, so there's no need to plumb a separate return and lets me use the current single fuel line (with up-rated hose, of course).: https://www.holley.com/products/ls_power/ls_swap_systems/1968-72_gm_a-body_ls_swap_components/fuel_pump_regulator_and_filter/parts/12-303. To that, I am planning to use their QuadraJet Sniper system: https://www.holley.com/products/fuel_systems/fuel_injection/sniper_efi/sniper_efi_quadrajet/. 

These two items let me have EFI which is totally stealthy. The concern about the filler neck angle and length was raised during my inquiry with the product support folks at National Parts Depot. The unit you linked to is actually a Tanks Inc. product - you can tell by the part number. They make nice stuff. But, it wasn't quite what I was looking for. I actually used one of their poly tanks on my '38 Chevy street rod when I put EFI in that. 

Larry


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

LarryK said:


> Hold up there, cowboy - no need to be rude. Why focus on the EFI when my question was about fitting a '71-'72 tank into a '70?
> 
> If you had taken the time to ask for more information, I would have explained that I wanted a stock tank, with the stock venting, so that I can use the Holley in-tank retrofit pump with the integrated regulator. With that unit, the return is in the tank, so there's no need to plumb a separate return and lets me use the current single fuel line (with up-rated hose, of course).: https://www.holley.com/products/ls_power/ls_swap_systems/1968-72_gm_a-body_ls_swap_components/fuel_pump_regulator_and_filter/parts/12-303. To that, I am planning to use their QuadraJet Sniper system: https://www.holley.com/products/fuel_systems/fuel_injection/sniper_efi/sniper_efi_quadrajet/.
> 
> ...



Hang on there rodeo clown, if you had better explained the big picture, might have helped. I don't need to ask for more information _because you are the guy inquiring_, and I or anyone else can only reply to the questions asked - which I did.

I can read, you wanted to use a non-EEC fuel tank from a 1971-72 A-body because you could not find a non-EEC fuel tank for a 1970. Why use a 1971-72 tank when you can use a non-EEC 1970 gas tank? I *easily & quickly* found several suppliers for a non-EEC 1970 fuel tank - period. So that takes care of your fitment question and using a different year tank _and_ the follow up question of "Does anyone know of any issues with filler neck length or angle?" If you have a 1970 GTO and the replacement 20-gallon gas tank is listed as for a 1970 GTO, it would be easy enough to figure that your question has been answered on both fronts.

With regards to EFI, no doubt there are a number of options, but seeing I am not a psychic and a very poor mind reader, it would make sense to me that IF I were going to install a new tank with such a system that I would purchase the matching tank and supporting mechanical items that are known to be compatible and work in harmony versus cobbling together some older technology. Your way is not how I would do it, but then again, a factory Q-jet is the only way I do it.

And, if you had done some research, you would also know the benefit of having a return line up front at the engine that goes back to the tank to help with vapor lock, boil over, and even hard starts instead of simply regurgitating gas back into the tank where the effects of engine/under hood temps are not encountered. Even when using an electric fuel pump to supplement the mechanical fuel pumps used on these older cars, you want a return line for the purposes already given. EFI can benefit from the return line just as any carb can. My friends 1992 Corvette set-up in his '70 Camaro has the EFI with its factory 1992 return line outlet plumbed back into the tank. So I am not sure where the "stealthy" bit comes into play because that Holley EFI would not fool anyone into thinking it is a Q-jet. :banghead:


----------



## LarryK (Aug 20, 2019)

Jim,

Lighten up. All I did was ask a question about a gas tank. Twice, you've alluded to being able to find what I was looking for when I couldn't. Great! Clearly, I've missed something - that's why I'm here on this forum. If you had simply shared them in the first place, I would've owned up to having doh! moment with internet search engines and thanked you for you help. But you didn't do that did you?

The only thing you've contributed in response from your _very first sentence_ is a personal disrespect for me coupled with a needless, judgmental lecture belittling me for my lack of knowledge and my choices as to how I try to improve my GTO, which I found, and still find, incredibly offensive. 

I do not know you. I have no "history" with you. I cannot explain your behavior but I can say this much - you're just not worth the trouble. Please keep your "quickly and easily" obtained search results. I no longer care. 

Larry


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

LarryK said:


> Jim,
> 
> Lighten up. All I did was ask a question about a gas tank. Twice, you've alluded to being able to find what I was looking for when I couldn't. Great! Clearly, I've missed something - that's why I'm here on this forum. If you had simply shared them in the first place, I would've owned up to having doh! moment with internet search engines and thanked you for you help. But you didn't do that did you?
> 
> ...



You gotta be a Chevy boy because any Pontiac owner wouldn't be so sensitive emotionally and got their panties in a wad. Go run along and get some cookies and milk and don't forget to get tucked into bed early as you have school in the morning. When you grow up, let me know and you can play with the big boys - or maybe you already do :razz:.


----------

